# Tile Cutting



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi, I do a few dozen tile jobs a year. I have a small wet saw that fits in a tub. I also have a new 7'' Ridgid. Its a great saw. I read here a while back that many pro tile setters use a snap cutter and grinder. I was working with 12'' porcelain tile and tried this method. It worked great. Takes up less space and clean up is a breeze. Thanks for the tip, Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

After a bunch of research and getting to try one out, I just bout a Sigma and its great!!! Happy snapping and setting :clap:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to thirty years ago in tile cutting technology :laughing: I know quite a few crews running around down here that don't pull a wetsaw off of the truck on 90% of the jobs they do. The work isn't exactly up to my standards but what do you expect for $1.15/sf :whistling 

Its all about production. A snap cutter will take a tenth of the time to make cuts on versus running out to a wetsaw. Let alone the setup/teardown/cleanup of said saw. I own a Sigma and love it, but the saw still comes out.

Hand skill with a grinder is an asset any tile setter should not be able to live without imho. There are situations when nothing else will do.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It really depends on what you're used to. I didn't own a snap cutter for 5 years and then even after having one, I didn't use it for almost 2 more years. 

Gary (olzo55) helped me on a job and pretty much forced me to use it. Boy am I glad he did! Now that I've got a handle on how to use it, it's the shiznitzle!

Stay tuned for those who are considering purchasing one. Some interesting things will be coming down the line...if you can hold out long enough


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> It really depends on what you're used to. I didn't own a snap cutter for 5 years and then even after having one, I didn't use it for almost 2 more years.
> 
> Gary (olzo55) helped me on a job and pretty much forced me to use it. Boy am I glad he did! Now that I've got a handle on how to use it, it's the shiznitzle!
> 
> Stay tuned for those who are considering purchasing one. Some interesting things will be coming down the line...if you can hold out long enough


:001_tongue: Tease.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I just finished 950 sq. ft. of porcelin. Largest tile was 19". It had a rough, stone like surface so the snap cutter wouldn't work.

Had to buy one of these. Just awesome.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Katoman,
Don't you have the dewalt wet saw?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Katoman,
> Don't you have the dewalt wet saw?


No :laughing: I wouldn't buy something like that.

The Raimondi is buy it once and you're done. No need to ever buy another tile saw. I can load it into my van by myself.

It is one sweet unit. Design was very well thought out. It's all cast alluminum. Keeps the weight down and nothing to rust.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

katoman said:


> No


my bad. But I've been wrong before and will be again....someday. 

I've used those rail saws, but prefer the DW due to speed, flexibility, portability...oh, and no mess. 

Do you have another wetsaw? If you're into remod work, those can get things a little bit wet.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

CO - I also have an MK 370 which is great for backspashes etc. Up until this job I have been able to get by with that and my snap cutter.

I plan on building a pan for the Raimondi. I'm going to line it with Kerdi. It will also have "walls" to prevent water spraying all over the place.

First I have to find time to design it, then build it. :laughing:

If I could get off the CT for a while I'd have the time.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

katoman said:


> *I plan on building a pan for the Raimondi. I'm going to line it with Kerdi. It will also have "walls" to prevent water spraying all over the place.
> 
> First I have to find time to design it, then build it. *:laughing:





katoman said:


> No :laughing: I wouldn't buy something like that.


:whistling:laughing:

Just some self-observed irony here. Work smart - not hard. Or you can design and build your own I guess :laughing: 

Just pickin on ya Katoman :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

katoman said:


> I plan on building a pan for the Raimondi. I'm going to line it with Kerdi. It will also have "walls" to prevent water spraying all over the place.


Just buy a trailer and put it inside. 

Is it just me, or are most of those rail saws 1-1.5 HP direct drives?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The Gladiator is 1.5 HP but it's a belt drive.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Do the snap cutters work on 3/8" porcelain with a textured surface??


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> The Gladiator is 1.5 HP but it's a belt drive.


True...but there are direct drive rail saws. MK and felker off the top of my head.....ya made me look---and felker's has only a 1.5hp motor. 

Sounds like the dewalt saw to me. lol.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

How large a tile will the Dewalt cut? The Raimondi will cut 41"


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

katoman said:


> How large a tile will the Dewalt cut? The Raimondi will cut 41"


My worm drive with a bottle of water will cut a continuous piece as long as I can hold it before I get tired of holding and moving. 

You must have missed the dewalt conversations here and elsewhere. 
Yours is a good saw, so put it in a tented kiddie pool and you'll do fine. lol. :jester:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Imer, anyone? :shifty:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I used Craig's Imer and it pretty friggin sweet... :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Was that the 250/1000?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I'm looking at capacity and weight.


I know someone that has a little imer sitting in his basement as they use the larger one when they need a rail saw....so, with that job coming up, this thread got me to thinking:

capacity and weight:

Saw............Imer..............Dewalt
Rip...............24".................24"
Crosscut.......16".................18"
Wt...............45lbs.............70lbs
Motor............1 HP...........1-1/2HP
Motor.........direct drive......direct drive
Cost............$850..............$700

I'd have nothing to gain by buying that imer except the motor is quieter than on the dewalt. But it's 50% less powered than the dewalt.

So the the dewalt is a far 'better' saw than that smaller imer.
Something to think about. Back to plan A for me.

BTW, can someone tell contractorsdirect the difference between a miter and a bevel cut? 

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Wet-Tile-Saws_2/Imer-Combicut-200VA-Wet-Saw


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've owned the Dewalt. Used it for about 3 years. I'm done with it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I remember that pic of yours Angus.
So what was the problem with the dewalt? I know that in the lower, HO grade tools, dw has a hit or miss QC, but I've never heard of a problem with their wet saws.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The Dewalt bogged down too much. I also had trouble with beveled cuts. It really started getting out of alignment. I swear I checked all over to find any adjustments but didn't see any. Someone subsequently posted a manual that shows the Dewalt has them. Oh well. 

It was a decent saw but just didn't float my boat. I love the Felker but it's too damn heavy. That Baldor motor is crazy good. That Baldor motor is crazy heavy. I hope the Imer has the precision I'm looking for. They just recently...like in the past month... upgraded the motor so I hope there's no issues there. I'm going with Craig's recommendation so if it can handle commercial projects, it should be fine for what I do.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

It should hold up just fine... that Quarry tile is some pretty coarse tile to cut and we were stacking 2 to 4 at a time w/ the Stealth blade for 1 cut and worked like a champ!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You were using the 250/1000 with the 1.5 HP. I got the smaller 200 with the 1HP.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I know, but just referring to the fact that its a good product :thumbup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> The Dewalt bogged down too much. I also had trouble with beveled cuts. It really started getting out of alignment.


Mine does sometimes too. And yeah, bevelled cuts do suck. I just did a rough cut and used a hand grinder to profile mine. The smaller blade should help though. Everything's a trade off I guess. 

Before you sink 8 bills into that imer, I'd see if you could do a test run of one somewhere. It's also a direct drive, but smaller HP motor. It's only an 8" blade though, so don't know if that evens things up or not, but if it does, you're back where you started when you had the dewalt.

I've used rail saws and they aren't as fast as the dewalt (or any other table moving unit) for the majority of cuts. And I don't know how easy it would be to freehand cuts on them opposed to having a table to rest your forearms on. 

I don't know if you've ever ran a rail saw, but if you haven't, I'd visit a couple of local stone shops and see if they have a rail saw you can watch them use it...and maybe take a few turns. You aren't in their market and are a fellow tradesman, so they should be fine. 



> I'm going with Craig's recommendation so if it can handle commercial projects, it should be fine for what I do.


They are good machines. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I understand I'm going "backwards" to a direct drive. Even if it's slower, I'm more interested in precision. Getting into these linear drains has made me really want to start doing some nice custom showers. Since I've been using my snap cutter more often, I have new found speed. A light saw helps me set up quicker. Even with the Dewalt, I still tarped off the area I used it in so that won't be different with the Imer. 

I should be fine. But I will miss the Baldor. :sad:


----------



## CathalLeonard (Nov 2, 2011)

Great efforts and informative tips. Really you are looking so hard worker. i am also professional tiller and I saw such person first time . Your efforts very appreciate.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> But I will miss the Baldor. :sad:


quoting toby keith's song, "with a little wd40 and a craftsman wrench"...

Next up will be one of their mixers? You'll be a whole high faluting, one man crew. 

Keep this board informed on your shower work. That should be fun. I've got a nice one coming up, but until then, it's handyman or production work. Monotonous, but it pays my phone bill.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The delivery man showed up yesterday....


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dont ya wish they could stay that clean?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

A dirty tool is a used tool.

That doesn't sound anything like I hoped it would :blink:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Good move getting the side tray.:thumbsup:

Spray it down with WD-40. Makes cleaning up way easier.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It all comes standard now; side tray and stand.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks very nice. :thumbsup:

The stand I saw on my bud's one left a lot to be desired. Still got the dewalt one? Could easily make that one work....or make your own.
Could even build one that will help contain the water if that becomes an issue for you.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I never owned the Dewalt stand. I always used a sheet of ply so it acted as a table too. Just drilled a hole in it for draining.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I never owned the Dewalt stand. I always used a sheet of ply so it acted as a table too. Just drilled a hole in it for draining.


I have the stand, but most of the time I don't use it. 
I look forward to your reports on the cuts, how well it works, etc.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

CO762 said:


> BTW, can someone tell contractorsdirect the difference between a miter and a bevel cut?
> 
> http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Wet-Tile-Saws_2/Imer-Combicut-200VA-Wet-Saw


Often times bevel cuts are miters.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> The delivery man showed up yesterday....


What thickness can your new saw cut?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I believe 1.6".


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I believe 1.6".


Nice..I would like to upgrade too. I dont do a lot of tile but when I do its usually 18" stone. If that is the 250/1000VA I was considering it because I would want it for Travertine paver work and they are 1.25" thick. This saw would do the job.:thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

HS345 said:


> Often times bevel cuts are miters.


Hey, leave me alone. I'm still trying to figure out the difference between a bevel and a chamfer. :blink: :laughing:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

CO762 said:


> Hey, leave me alone. I'm still trying to figure out the difference between a bevel and a chamfer. :blink: :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I believe 1.6".


That is correct Angus and it cuts .8" on a 45.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I can cut just about any piece on a tile job with a 4" grinder and dry cut blade.
I have different grinder wheels for doing profiles and edge treatments.
I got a turbo blade for cutting backerboard.
A grinder is king in my electric tool arsenal.
Every tool I bring in for a project can fit in a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> I can cut just about any piece on a tile job with a 4" grinder and dry cut blade.
> I have different grinder wheels for doing profiles and edge treatments.
> I got a turbo blade for cutting backerboard.
> A grinder is king in my electric tool arsenal.
> Every tool I bring in for a project can fit in a 5 gallon bucket.


I take it you don't do any jobs where a finished cut will show. Or any natural stone jobs with edge polishing. Or.....


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there anyone else with a Sigma that the ruler is in metric? Mine is and I don't like it... I read in inches :laughing: the cutter is great and did a floor in no time with it since my setup was 3 feet away. I'm waiting for Rich to get back from vaca to get an answer on a swap or buy a new ruler for this thingy


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Is there anyone else with a Sigma that the ruler is in metric? Mine is and I don't like it...


People actually use those things?  :laughing:

OK....Might I suggest...










Taking a tip from trim guys, for repetitive cuts, I'd do...










We don't need no stinkin tape measures.... :wheelchair:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

That's funny :laughing:
All the ones I've seen have the inches on it... I can adapt to it but I just don't feel like changing my system out this late in life :whistling:


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Todd I am waiting for the stickers to come in :whistling


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

mwtradetool said:


> Todd I am waiting for the stickers to come in :whistling


I also have a Sigma with metric. Despite being Canadian, I too, work in Imperial.
Are there stickers to be had?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Is there anyone else with a Sigma that the ruler is in metric? Mine is and I don't like it... I read in inches :laughing: the cutter is great and did a floor in no time with it since my setup was 3 feet away. I'm waiting for Rich to get back from vaca to get an answer on a swap or buy a new ruler for this thingy


Mine is in normal American increments. Hope those stickers come in for ya TD, it would drive me crazy.

My high school teachers always said you would have to know the metric system when we went to work. I laughed about that for years seeing everything stay imperial, they just didn't understand how stubborn Americans are. 

But lately I see more and more items displayed in kilometers and such which has no reference for me. It's probably the same way people feel when the can't read. I can go to a conversion table and in 10 minutes will have lost the information in my head. I think it's the old dog thing.....

I'll have to read over the whole post, last time I was here it was only 1 page long. 

Have fun with that Sigma.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Rich said they had a few shipped to them in metric so he has the regular stickers on order :clap:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Rich said they had a few shipped to them in metric so he has the regular stickers on order :clap:


I remember when I worked in a factory many years ago we got some new machines from Germany. They came with beer holders. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I remember when I worked in a factory many years ago we got some new machines from Germany. They came with beer holders. :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> :laughing:


My brother just bought a telescope with a spot for a pipe and a bic lighter. Know your customer .... :whistling:


----------

